# e!Cockpit WebVisu in der App zoomen



## Vertipper (20 November 2019)

Hallo,
ich kopiere für neue (nahezu identische) Anlagen immer alte Projekte.
Seit dem letzten Codesys Update letzte Woche kann ich die neu übertragenen Visualisierungen in der WAGO IOS App nicht mehr zoomen.
Im Browser funktioniert das weiterhin.

Ein Vergleich der Projekte auf den Controllern ergab, dass in der 

"_webvisu.htm_" ein neuer Eintrag vorhanden ist, den es vorher nicht gab:
<meta name="viewport" content="user-scalable=*no*">

Wenn ich diesen auf "*yes*" ändere funktioniert wieder alles wie zuvor.

Ist da eine neue Option oder ein Schalter in e!Cockpit hinzugekommen ?
Ich habe an der Visu im Projekt keine Einstellungen geändert, alle erkennbaren Optionen sind identisch.


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (20 November 2019)

Hallo Vertipper,

dein gemeldetes Verhalten ist uns bekannt und derzeit gibt es keine Option um dieses über e!COCKPIT zu ändern.


----------



## seebenischer (24 November 2019)

Hi,

ich hab leider ebenfalls das Problem und nach langen hin und her, habe ich mir nun eine Browserverknüpfung auf den Homescreen gelegt. Wenn diese als Desktopansicht lädt ist diese dann auch wieder via Handy Zoombar.

Vielleicht hilft es weiter.

Grüße


----------



## Loewenm (4 November 2020)

Hallo,

Gibt es nun eine Lösung wie man zoomen kann. Bei mir geht's auch nicht.
Benutze hauptsächlich Handy und Tablet...

Gruß Markus


----------

